# This is why aluminum cross members are U-Bolted, NOT welded!



## PSG-1 (May 3, 2014)

Last summer, when I built my jet boat trailer, I welded the cross members, instead of bolting them. I ended up regretting that, as I found out the hard way why the factory uses U-bolts. Fortunately, it happened close to home.

My girlfriend busted me on my engineering flaw, she had her phone camera, and took some footage, as me and her brother pulled the trailer down my dirt road to a nearby landing, so we could launch the boat, then bring the trailer back to the house and fix it.

Anyhow, here ya go! LOL! :mrgreen: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_WrOnWRuaU


----------

